# F&M Expression Unlimimated VS. Dowling Graphics



## bakerteamco

*Plastisol Transfer Project - Video and Pictures*

Hello,

I received sample packs of Plastisol transfers today from F&M Expressions (2 days after asking for them) and a pack from Dowling Graphics(2 Days after asking for them). First off I tried out the F&M Expressions transfers for both light and dark. I had very descent results with this and even included a video.

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7Od7oQoIgw 

and pictures:
[media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/fmlight.jpg[/media][media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/fmcolor.jpg[/media]Next I went through about 8 shirts trying out the Transfers from Dowling Graphics. The sample pack came with 10-15 transfers. I was very excited about this. But the results were horrible. I follwed the instructions to a "T" and I did not get 1 good result. The colors were amazing and quality great but the transfers barely left the paper. The pictures are listed below:

[media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/dowlinglight.jpg[/media][media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/dowlinglight2.jpg[/media][media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/dowlinglight3.jpg[/media][media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/dowlinglight4.jpg[/media][media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/dowlinglight5.jpg[/media][media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/dowlingdark.jpg[/media][media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/dowlingdark2.jpg[/media][media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/dowlingdark3.jpg[/media]And the paper:
[media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/dowlingpaper.jpg[/media]I recorded a video of this but decided not to upload it due to the poor results. Anyone have any idea what I could be doing wrong?


----------



## wormil

Hmmm, I have some samples from Dowling that I've never gotten round to pressing. Maybe I'll try a few tomorrow and see what happens. What kind of press do you have? The first thing that comes to mind when looking at the pictures is that your heating element might be weak around the perimeter. If your heat is uneven it may not show up on the smaller F&M samples.


I get, "This video is unavailable."


----------



## bakerteamco

Try the video now



wormil said:


> Hmmm, I have some samples from Dowling that I've never gotten round to pressing. Maybe I'll try a few tomorrow and see what happens. What kind of press do you have? The first thing that comes to mind when looking at the pictures is that your heating element might be weak around the perimeter. If your heat is uneven it may not show up on the smaller F&M samples.
> 
> 
> I get, "This video is unavailable."


----------



## bakerteamco

I just tried another full shirt transfer using the same press and it worked just fine. This was from another company than Dowling. I wonder what the issue could be?

Larry



bakerteamco said:


> Try the video now


----------



## selzler

I use dowlings transfer all the time and have never had a problem. The prints look great when done. I buy from alot of suppliers I also use a air press at 40# of presher at 390 degrees.


----------



## bakerteamco

The instructions have the temp settings at 375 degrees. Should it be hotter?

Larry



selzler said:


> I use dowlings transfer all the time and have never had a problem. The prints look great when done. I buy from alot of suppliers I also use a air press at 40# of presher at 390 degrees.


----------



## wormil

I tried some Dowlings today, press set at 380f (because it usually drops a couple of degrees when pressing) for 9 seconds; result was perfect.

In the F&M video you have the press set to 325f, did you remember to change the temp?


----------



## bakerteamco

I just watched the video and it looks like I did correct the temp. No idea what could have went wrong.



wormil said:


> I tried some Dowlings today, press set at 380f (because it usually drops a couple of degrees when pressing) for 9 seconds; result was perfect.
> 
> In the F&M video you have the press set to 325f, did you remember to change the temp?


----------



## bakerteamco

I received more plastisol transfers today from First Edition. The variety was great, included photo transfers. The first thing I did was try the Black and White Photo:

[media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/blackandwhite.jpg[/media]

Then I tried color:
[media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/colorphoto.jpg[/media]

Both came out perfect. 

Next I tried the plastisol transfers:

First I tried Hot Split on white:

[media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/americawhite.jpg[/media]

I tried another and no result so here is the sheet after the attempt:
[media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/afterattempt.jpg[/media]

Then Puff Hot:
No result so here is the transfer afterwards:

[media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/puff.jpg[/media]

Then I tried the cold peel glitter on a black shirt:
[media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/goldglitter.jpg[/media]
PERFECT!

Next I tried a cold peel white on the back:
http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/coldpeelblack.jpg[media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/coldpeelblack.jpg[/media]
PERFECT!

So I decided to try the glitter on white cold peel:
[media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/redglitter.jpg[/media]
PERFECT!

Then I tried cold peel on white:
[media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/coldpeelwhite.jpg[/media]
PERFECT!

So it seems all the cold peel worked the best for me. The photo paper worked great, but 2 out of 3 companies, the hot peel does not work? I have adjusted temperature, pressure, and tried many things with no results.

Larry


----------



## wormil

Looks like your server may be having trouble, your pictures aren't loading for me.


----------



## clayboyrat

I had trouble with the pix too. Had to right click them and hit show pic before I could see .


----------



## bakerteamco

Working on server, have it up shortly



clayboyrat said:


> I had trouble with the pix too. Had to right click them and hit show pic before I could see .


----------



## bakerteamco

Its back up



bakerteamco said:


> Working on server, have it up shortly


----------



## bakerteamco

Just spoke with Gwen from Dowling. We had a good discussion regarding pressure on the transfers. She is sending some more out and I will attempt it again. She was very helping and very nice.

Larry



bakerteamco said:


> Its back up


----------



## wormil

I loaded up the thread earlier today, walked away while the pictures were loading and five+ hours later the pictures are still loading. I think you should just use Rodney's hosting.


----------



## bakerteamco

Try to refresh. They are very high res photos.

Larry



wormil said:


> I loaded up the thread earlier today, walked away while the pictures were loading and five+ hours later the pictures are still loading. I think you should just use Rodney's hosting.


----------



## wormil

bakerteamco said:


> Try to refresh. They are very high res photos.
> 
> Larry


I did; then gave up. Sorry.


edit: they seem to be loading quicker today but I don't have the patience for all those large images. You might want to edit them down to a couple hundred K at most.


----------



## bakerteamco

All resized and about 70-80k a piece. Should load fine now.

Larry



wormil said:


> I did; then gave up. Sorry.
> 
> 
> edit: they seem to be loading quicker today but I don't have the patience for all those large images. You might want to edit them down to a couple hundred K at most.


----------



## bakerteamco

Try it now it loads fast



bakerteamco said:


> All resized and about 70-80k a piece. Should load fine now.
> 
> Larry


----------



## Plech

Another place to try is deco-print.net. I got some samples of their Tru transfers and they are great! You can hand iron them after they have been heat-sealed and they do not smear or peel up. In fact, I can't get them to come off at all... Prices seem higher, but the quality is excellent!


----------



## HT67

*Re: Plastisol Transfer Project - Video and Pictures*



bakerteamco said:


> http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/dowlinglight2.jpg[media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/dowlinglight3.jpg[/media]


I have this same exact transfer (though bought from Pro World) and it is EXCELLENT. You aren't getting enough heat or pressure!

The First-Edition hot-peels looked like ones I did which were ~50 degrees to low. It left a very faint impression. I was trying to see how forgiving they were...at ~310 they wouldn't work at all. At 360 they were perfect.


----------



## Teeser

I just pressed some of the same Dowling transfers (teacher, heart, guitars) and I found that even with enough heat and proper pressure additional time was still needed for the best results. A couple extra seconds really did the trick.


----------



## wormil

I always set my heat about 5 degrees hotter than recommended, or if a range is given I set it to the top of the range. I pressed some Dowling samples and had no issues with them.


----------



## Teeser

I have the price list but am I reading right? Dowling is going to charge $100+ for screens, sheet layout, film, color changes etc etc for a 2 color spot. And then ganging charges on top of that?


----------



## wormil

Teeser said:


> I have the price list but am I reading right? Dowling is going to charge $100+ for screens, sheet layout, film, color changes etc etc for a 2 color spot. And then ganging charges on top of that?


A 2 color spot, sizes 1-3
film: $30 + screens: $40 = $70 + transfers
Dowling doesn't have any gang charges on their price list. Ink change fees are pretty standard since they have to stop and clean the screens & squeegees. On lower quantities the setup fees hit hard but they are pretty reasonable on higher quantities.


----------



## photoblocks

*Re: Plastisol Transfer Project - Video and Pictures*

I too have problems with Downing graphics sticking to the paper I just hit them again for 4 sec however I can not do the foil at all - out of three not one came out????


----------



## dlac

You know over the last 20 years I have literally done thousands of transfers, I have two air presses, one hix and one insta, I have bought and used transfers from all the major and minor companies. I have had F&M do custom sheet runs but my main supplier has always been Dowling Graphics. I am currently doing a couple of custom jobs with red and white ink on black shirts, 375 with 50 pounds of pressure at 7 sec. Incredibly great results with great color and good washability. More often then not any problems come from bad pressing? Just my .02 cents..
dlac


----------

